# Énigmes en tout genre



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2003)

C'est Charles Henri de Morteumarre qui vit dans son splendide château, avec des objets de valeur, des tableaux et tout et tout. Un soir, pendant que Charles Henri dort, des voleurs s'introduisent dans son chateau. Charles Henri allongé dans son lit se réveille, se relève puis se recouche. Le lendemain matin, tout a disparu dans le chateau, cambriolé. Et Charles henri de morteumarre ne va pas porter plainte.







Pourquoi ?
Posez vos questions et je réponds

et hop c'est parti : celui qui trouve ou qui apporte la meilleure explication, prends la relève. A vous Messieurs, dames (surtout la Dame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dabidge (20 Janvier 2003)

Est ce que Charles Henri aime les poids chiches?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Janvier 2003)

Est-ce que le schmilblick tient dans la main ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Janvier 2003)

Charles-Henri (à l'avenir je dirai Charles) est-il receleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2003)

Il "vit" dans un chateau, c'est pas forcément le sien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est peut-etre un squatter.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Est ce que Charles Henri aime les poids chiches?  * 

[/QUOTE]





 Non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le schmilblick tient dans la main ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non plus

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Charles-Henri (à l'avenir je dirai Charles) est-il receleur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * Il "vit" dans un chateau, c'est pas forcément le sien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est peut-etre un squatter.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non c'est bien son chateau

Allez çà joue


----------



## bebert (20 Janvier 2003)

Il s'est fait zigouillé par les voleurs ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Il s'est fait zigouillé par les voleurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, bonne question, mais il est toujours vivant même le lendemain


----------



## bebert (20 Janvier 2003)

Ça se passe en quelle année ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Ça se passe en quelle année ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

le 23 septembre 1973


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2003)

Pendant que les cambrioleurs volaient son château, Charles-Henri, qui s'était relevé pendant la nuit (c'est bien précisé), était en train de cambrioler le château voisin, ou de sauter la femme de l'adjudant de gendarmerie, ou toute autre chose dont il ne tient pas à se vanter devan la maison poulaga.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

le 23 septembre 1973  * 

[/QUOTE]

3 mois et 6 jours avant ma naissance et 6 jours avant celle de Gribouille ??? ouh c'est suspect !!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *  A vous Messieurs, dames (surtout la Dame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai cru sentir comme une once de favoritisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me serais-je laissé abuser par mon mauvais esprit ou y aurait-il arbitrage litigieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens comme une embrouille, va fallor lancer un mouvement éphémère, pardon FMR : Forumeurs Mâles Révoltés.


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

le 23 septembre 1973  * 

[/QUOTE]

Es-tu sûr de la date, sur google, il n'y a rien qui corresponde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Es-tu sûr de la date, sur google, il n'y a rien qui corresponde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]








Du favoritisme LucG tu disais ? Non pas du tout je pensais juste que Barbarella comme elle avait fini son rétroprojecteur en papier maché aurait du temps aujourd'hui, mais vu ses participations il va peut-être falloir la favoriser.....(j'ai peur que les circuits ai explosé)

Bon, sans déc, la date n'a AUCUNE importance


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Dicutez, discutez, pendant ce temps je cherche.

Charles ne porte pas plainte, car il n'a pas vu que tout a disparu, il est aveugle. 

C'est bon ? 

Je vais terminer la télécommande pour le rétro-projecteur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Dicutez, discutez, pendant ce temps je cherche.

Charles ne porte pas plainte, car il n'a pas vu que tout a disparu, il est aveugle. 

C'est bon ? 

Je vais terminer la télécommande pour le rétro-projecteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mal pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....mais c'est pas çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu y es presque. 

PS : il ne souffre d'aucun handicap (syndrome du scaphandre, etc....)


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Charles Henri allongé dans son lit se réveille, se relève puis se recouche.

Qu'a t-il fait quand il s'est relevé ?


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

Connait-il les voleurs


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Charles Henri allongé dans son lit se réveille, se relève puis se recouche.

Qu'a t-il fait quand il s'est relevé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Charles-Henri a droit à sa vie privée, comme tout le monde. Non, mais !


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Charles-Henri a droit à sa vie privée, comme tout le monde. Non, mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, sa vie ne lui appartient plus, maintenant je m'en occupe, et il a intérêt à marcher droit.


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pas mal pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....mais c'est pas çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu y es presque. 

PS : il ne souffre d'aucun handicap (syndrome du scaphandre, etc....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Charles s'est levé très tôt, il fait encore nuit, les rideaux sont fermés, la pièce est obscure et il ne voit rien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Charles Henri allongé dans son lit se réveille, se relève puis se recouche.

Qu'a t-il fait quand il s'est relevé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

rien de spécial : petite précision il n'est pas sorti de son lit. Il s"est relevé=il a relevé son buste (puisqu'il était allongé) : il a juste écouté le bruit puis s'est rendormi

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Connait-il les voleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, il ne les connait pas


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et Charles henri de morteumarre ne va pas porter plainte.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il est flic


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Charles s'est levé très tôt, il fait encore nuit, les rideaux sont fermés, la pièce est obscure et il ne voit rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca se passe dans la nuit noire et obscure, obscure et sombre, il ne s'est pas levé et ne s'est pas cogné contre les murs, les muuuuuuurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre il a entendu du bruit (les cambrioleurs). Alors pourquoi, n'est-il pas descendu et pourquoi n'a-t-il pas porté plainte le lendemain matin ? That is ze question.

Pour connaitre la réponse, une SEULE question suffit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il est flic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hummm, non il est pas flic


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

Charle Henri est un fantôme ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Alors, qu'a t-il entendu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Charle Henri est un fantôme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca aurait pu marcher, bien vu Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......mais non il n'est pas un fantôme.

On se rapproche peu à peu de la solution


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

charles henri est un chat ?


----------



## dany (21 Janvier 2003)

il est encore beurré de sa cuite de la veille !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors, qu'a t-il entendu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Du bruit.

De plus (prerima vient de me l'indiquer) il les a même vu puisqu'ils sont passés aussi dans sa chambre et ont volé les tableaux et tout ce qui a de la valeur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * charles henri est un chat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non (mais c'est hyper chaud Bébert) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dany:</font><hr /> * il est encore beurré de sa cuite de la veille !   * 

[/QUOTE]

non il ne boit pas d'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prerima me dit qu'elle croyait que tu parlais de Bébert (quelle mauvaise langue tout de même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Un indice ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Charles Henri est un chien, il ne bouge pas, il a reconnu ses maîtres qui préparent une escroquerie à l'assurance.


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Charles Henri est un chien, il ne bouge pas, il a reconnu ses maîtres qui préparent une escroquerie à l'assurance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non puisqu'il faut porter plainte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Charles Henri est un chien, il ne bouge pas, il a reconnu ses maîtres qui préparent une escroquerie à l'assurance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf, quelle imagination !!!
Nan pas çà.

Pour vous aider, quelle type de question m'avez vous posé jusqu'à présent (là est l'indice en rapport avec le titre du thread)


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

Charles Henry n'est pas humain


----------



## tomtom (21 Janvier 2003)

Les voleurs sont des extra-terrestre, il à peur de passer pour un con en allant se plaindre à la police


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ouf, quelle imagination !!!
Nan pas çà.

Pour vous aider, quelle type de question m'avez vous posé jusqu'à présent (là est l'indice en rapport avec le titre du thread)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est le genre de truc qui aide pas du tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Charles Henry n'est pas humain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Les voleurs sont des extra-terrestre, il à peur de passer pour un con en allant se plaindre à la police 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca c'est le genre de truc qui aide pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Par quoi je réponds à vos questions (vous avez le droit de le dire ce n'est pas le jeu du ni *** ni ***)


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

Il a relevé le buste pour signer la vente de son château et de ses biens (envoyée par fax) avant d'être cambriolé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il a relevé le buste pour signer la vente de son château et de ses biens (envoyée par fax) avant d'être cambriolé    * 

[/QUOTE]













Non


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Quelle question faut-il te poser pour que tu dises OUI ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quelle question faut-il te poser pour que tu dises OUI ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

quelles questions faut-il me poser pour que je réponde ni par oui ni par non ?


----------



## tomtom (21 Janvier 2003)

Y'a son beau-frêre parmi les voleurs et comme il ne veut pas se disputer avec sa femme qui est très liée avec son petit frère qu'elle à élevé seule parce que leurs parents sont morts dans un accidents de voiture lorsqu'ils étaient encore des enfants, il ne va rien dire


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

quelles questions faut-il me poser pour que je réponde ni par oui ni par non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Une question ouverte, alors, pourquoi Charles n'a t-il pas bougé quand il a entendu du bruit ?


----------



## dany (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

quelles questions faut-il me poser pour que je réponde ni par oui ni par non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas cent balles ? ou t'as pas 15 euros vingt quatre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2003)

Il dort avec son PowerBook sous l'oreiller (comme Mackie)...
Ce qu'il a de plus précieux n'a pas été volé !! donc il se fout du reste


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une question ouverte, alors, pourquoi Charles n'a t-il pas bougé quand il a entendu du bruit ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi il n'a pas porté plainte ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dany:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas cent balles ? ou t'as pas 15 euros vingt quatre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, tu vois çà marche pas les questions fermées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une question ouverte, alors, pourquoi Charles n'a t-il pas bougé quand il a entendu du bruit ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mince je me fais prendre à mon propre jeu. Bien vu Barbarella
Alors il a pas bougé parce que......euh......il s'est pas rendu compte de ce qui se passait (dixit prerima). Et puis même s'il s'en était rendu compte il n'aurait pas bougé, car.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi il n'a pas porté plainte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il a pas la possibilité de porter plainte

Une autre question ?


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

3 mois et 6 jours avant ma naissance et 6 jours avant celle de Gribouille ??? ouh c'est suspect !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ouais, mais vous êtes *ipso facto* hors du coup !!


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

Lorsqu'il s'est réveillé, il a téléphoné à la police qui a arrêté les voleurs; A quoi bon porter plainte


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Charle Henri est un fantôme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
en voilà un qui se prend pour amenabar ou night shyamalan


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est Charles Henri de Morteumarre qui vit dans son splendide château, avec des objets de valeur, des tableaux et tout et tout. Un soir, pendant que Charles Henri dort, des voleurs s'introduisent dans son chateau. Charles Henri allongé dans son lit se réveille, se relève puis se recouche. Le lendemain matin, tout a disparu dans le chateau, cambriolé. Et Charles henri de morteumarre ne va pas porter plainte.






Pourquoi ?
Posez vos questions et je réponds

et hop c'est parti : celui qui trouve ou qui apporte la meilleure explication, prends la relève. A vous Messieurs, dames (surtout la Dame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]
il est mort assassiné par les voleurs !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Du bruit.

De plus (prerima vient de me l'indiquer) il les a même vu puisqu'ils sont passés aussi dans sa chambre et ont volé les tableaux et tout ce qui a de la valeur  * 

[/QUOTE]

Donc il les a vu, mais ne s'est rendu compte de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, si ça m'était arrivé à moi, il y a longtemps que je serais debout, armée d'un rouleau à patisserie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
il est mort assassiné par les voleurs !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme je l'ai dit : il est toujours  *vivant* 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Donc il les a vu, mais ne s'est rendu compte de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, si ça m'était arrivé à moi, il y a longtemps que je serais debout, armée d'un rouleau à patisserie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On te reconnait bien là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le problème c'est que Charles Henri de Mortemarre ne peut pas s'armer d'un rouleau à patisserie lui !


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
si ça m'était arrivé à moi, il y a longtemps que je serais debout, armée d'un rouleau à patisserie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, calme-toi, tu vas encore te faire du mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Tu n'as pas encore trouvé la réponse sur google


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comme je l'ai dit : il est toujours vivant * 

[/QUOTE]
décidément, je n'aime pas ce film !!!


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Pourquoi Charles ne peut-il pas s'armer ?


----------



## dany (21 Janvier 2003)

c'est un gros bébé et à part son biberon les reste il s'en f...


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

ce n'est pas un vol mais une *vente* et les acheteurs ne peuvent récupérer leur acquisition que nuitamment


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

Charles-Herni est un squatteur.
Charles-Henri va s'installer dans un meublé et a trouvé que les déménageurs sont arrivé bien tôt ce matin.
Charles-Henri s'est trompé de chateau, il est dans le chateau de Mortecouille.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Charles-Herni est un squatteur.
Charles-Henri va s'installer dans un meublé et a trouvé que les déménageurs sont arrivé bien tôt ce matin.
Charles-Henri s'est trompé de chateau, il est dans le chateau de Mortecouille.






* 

[/QUOTE]
elle est bien Bonne(74) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est à côté de Bonne, Mortec...lle ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dany:</font><hr /> * c'est un gros bébé et à part son biberon les reste il s'en f...   * 

[/QUOTE] 

*Dany* 
Bravo clap clap clap

La seule question qu'il fallait poser (même si Dany ne l'a pas posé) est :  _qui est Charles henri ?_ 
Un bébé !!!!!


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Dany 
Bravo clap clap clap

La seule question qu'il fallait poser (même si Dany ne l'a pas posé) est :  qui est Charles henri ? 
Un bébé !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]
*le pauvre, son héritage lui passe sous le nez et il ne s'en rend même pas compte !!















*


----------



## dany (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Dany 
Bravo clap clap clap











* 

[/QUOTE]

arreuh !


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Dany 
Bravo clap clap clap

La seule question qu'il fallait poser (même si Dany ne l'a pas posé) est :  qui est Charles henri ? 
Un bébé !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

J'suis sûre qu'il connaissait la réponse Pffffffffffff...........


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

Alors un peu d'explications : 
Cette histoire je l'ai connu il y a quelques années lorsque j'ai voulu travailler à l'OFUP (Office Universitaire de Presse à la c*%) en tant que conseiller presse (comprenez : vendeur arnaqueur de lycéens et autres étudiants à qui on tente de refourger un abonnement au Monde, Joypad, Vocable et autres à un prix devant soi-disant défier toute concurence) payé à la commission uniquement (tu vens rien -comprenez tu forces personne à acheter- tu gagnes rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Et donc le jour de la formation on nous apprends qu'il faut poser des questions ouvertes au petit lycéen qui nous est présenté comme un gros neuneu qui est nul en cours et qui, s'il veut réussir, doit  *absolument* prendre l'abonnement sinon il aura jamais son bac. Les questions ouvertes nous servent à savoir qui il est
Exemple d'entretien (je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier)
"_ _Bonjour je m'appelle Finn_Atlas, je suis conseiller-presse et je suis dans ton lycée à l'occasion des journées info-presse. Et toi comment t'appelles-tu ?_ 
"_Micheline" (air déjà un peu méfiant)
"__En quelle classe es-tu Maïté Cégonflé ?_ "
"_1ère L option espagnol, et cinéma. Mais je compte pas faire çà toute ma vie......
"_ _Doucement Mobylette. Et qu'es-ce que tu lis ?_ 
"_Le figaro, Télérama....

Et hop on abonne même si elle veut pas.

Euh quest-ce que je disais déjà : oui donc pour nous convaincre qu'il faut poser des questions ouvertes, on nous raconte cette histoire où on met 3 heures et quelques posts à trouver la solution

Voili voilo.

Dany, à toi l'honneur maintenant pour les énigmes (sinon j'en ai une non 2 sous la main qui sont mieux, de toute façon çà peut pas être pire que celle-là)
Merci d'avoir participé
Dany, à vous l'antenne


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'suis sûre qu'il connaissait la réponse Pffffffffffff........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*mauvaise perdante, ©barbapapa !!*, il a trouvé parce qu'il est plus proche du nourrisson que toi, c'est tout !!


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> "_ _Bonjour je m'appelle Finn_Atlas, je suis conseiller-presse et je suis dans ton lycée à l'occasion des journées info-presse. Et toi comment t'appelles-tu ?_ 
"_Micheline" (air déjà un peu méfiant)
"__En quelle classe es-tu Maïté Cégonflé ?_ "
"_1ère L option espagnol, et cinéma. Mais je compte pas faire çà toute ma vie......
"_ _Doucement Mobylette. Et qu'es-ce que tu lis ?_ 
"_*Le figaro, Télérama....* 

[/QUOTE]
la pôv, elle part mal dans la vie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_non alèm... ce n'est pas de la politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## bebert (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'suis sûre qu'il connaissait la réponse Pffffffffffff........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est nul parce qu'en fait, il y a plusieurs réponses possible (c'est pas comme les problèmes de math). Voilà, je boude maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est nul parce qu'en fait, il y a plusieurs réponses possible (c'est pas comme les problèmes de math). Voilà, je boude maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis presque d'accord avec toi, Bebert. J'ai bien connu Charles-Henri, quelques années plus tard et il m'a avoué qu'il avait laissé faire afin que ses parents se décident à refaire les fenêtres qui laissaient passer les courants d'air comme les cambrioleurs. Et que les otites, ça commençait à bien faire.

Encore une conséquence d'une enfance malheureuse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parents indignes, vous savez ce qui vous attend.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

Bon bah je vois que vous êtes friands de ce genre de chose, alors une nouvelle énigme :

_Un père et son fils ont un accident de voiture, le père est transporté dans un hôpital au sud du département et le fils au nord. Le chirurgien entre au bloc opératoire pour opérer le fils et s'écrie:
-"Je ne peux pas l'opérer, c'est mon fils!"
Pourquoi?_ 

Petite précision : évitez de chercher sur Google la réponse, jouez le jeu et si vous connaissez la réponse ne la donnez pas tout de suite SVP.
Allez zou !


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Pour moi ce sera plus tard, vite un aspro


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
mauvaise perdante, ©barbapapa !!, il a trouvé parce qu'il est plus proche du nourrisson que toi, c'est tout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe à toi ©Applepif


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

Bon, je vous en met une deuxième desfois que certains soient plus inspirés par la soupe de Goéland.
*La Soupe aux Goëlands : Un homme se rend dans un restaurant près d'un port et demande de la soupe aux goëlands. Il la goûte, fait immédiatement une tête horrifié, repousse son assiette et court se noyer dans le port. 
Pourquoi ?* 

Voilà, maintenant c'est au choix.
Je repasse plus tard pour voir si vous avez des questions (hep et evitez de trichez merci)


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Fais gaffe à toi ©Applepif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
rébellion ?!?! t'es pas aussi sucrée que tu en donnes l'air


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vous en met une deuxième desfois que certains soient plus inspirés par la soupe de Goéland.
La Soupe aux Goëlands : Un homme se rend dans un restaurant près d'un port et demande de la soupe aux goëlands. Il la goûte, fait immédiatement une tête horrifié, repousse son assiette et court se noyer dans le port. 
Pourquoi ? 

Voilà, maintenant c'est au choix.
Je repasse plus tard pour voir si vous avez des questions (hep et evitez de trichez merci)  * 

[/QUOTE]
je comprends pourquoi je n'ai jamais souscrit un abonnment Ofup !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon bah je vois que vous êtes friands de ce genre de chose, alors une nouvelle énigme :

Un père et son fils ont un accident de voiture, le père est transporté dans un hôpital au sud du département et le fils au nord. Le chirurgien entre au bloc opératoire pour opérer le fils et s'écrie:
-"Je ne peux pas l'opérer, c'est mon fils!"
Pourquoi? 

Petite précision : évitez de chercher sur Google la réponse, jouez le jeu et si vous connaissez la réponse ne la donnez pas tout de suite SVP.
Allez zou !  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trouvé, mais promis je le dis pas, et maintenant comment le prouver, 
c'est vrai parfois la vérité n'est pas prouvable.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2003)

J'imagine que la patronne de l'établissement, surprise par la requête de notre homme ou ayant mal compris cette dernière, aura pris sur elle de lui servir une soupe à base de goémon ou de guano (qui servent tous deux d'engrais naturel, bien qu'un seul provienne effectivement de la mer). Ces deux substances organiques étant proprement immangeables, le pauvre type s'est précipté sur les quais pour s'y laver la bouche à l'eau de mer. Las, dans sa précipitation il est alors tombé dans l'eau qui l'engloutit d'un coup dans ses flots noirs. C'est un histoire triste et c'est pas joli-joli de se moquer des gens qui ne savent pas nager.


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vous en met une deuxième desfois que certains soient plus inspirés par la soupe de Goéland.
La Soupe aux Goëlands : Un homme se rend dans un restaurant près d'un port et demande de la soupe aux goëlands. Il la goûte, fait immédiatement une tête horrifié, repousse son assiette et court se noyer dans le port. 
Pourquoi ? 

Voilà, maintenant c'est au choix.
Je repasse plus tard pour voir si vous avez des questions (hep et evitez de trichez merci)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui est cet homme ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ©ApplePif:</font><hr /> * 
rébellion ?!?! t'es pas aussi sucrée que tu en donnes l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'imagine que la patronne de l'établissement, surprise par la requête de notre homme ou ayant mal compris cette dernière, aura pris sur elle de lui servir une soupe à base de goémon ou de guano (qui servent tous deux d'engrais naturel, bien qu'un seul provienne effectivement de la mer). Ces deux substances organiques étant proprement immangeables, le pauvre type s'est précipté sur les quais pour s'y laver la bouche à l'eau de mer. Las, dans sa précipitation il est alors tombé dans l'eau qui l'engloutit d'un coup dans ses flots noirs. C'est un histoire triste et c'est pas joli-joli de se moquer des gens qui ne savent pas nager.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et comme dirait ©Applepif 
les vivants, les morts et ceux qui vont sur la mer.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai trouvé, mais promis je le dis pas, et maintenant comment le prouver, 
c'est vrai parfois la vérité n'est pas prouvable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
parce que c'est le *premier ministre de la ville* !!
au fait, pour ton info : le père est décédé (l'est au courant sa femme !!)


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et comme dirait ©Applepif 
les vivants, les morts et ceux qui vont sur la mer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
lui il va plutôt *sous* la mer, comme nemo en somme _(mais tu peux choisir l'opération que tu veux !!)_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
parce que c'est le premier ministre de la ville !!
au fait, pour ton info : le père est décédé (l'est au courant sa femme !!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non non, et sa femme n'est pas au courant.
Extraball joue encore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qui est cet homme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un marin


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'imagine que la patronne de l'établissement, surprise par la requête de notre homme ou ayant mal compris cette dernière, aura pris sur elle de lui servir une soupe à base de goémon ou de guano (qui servent tous deux d'engrais naturel, bien qu'un seul provienne effectivement de la mer). Ces deux substances organiques étant proprement immangeables, le pauvre type s'est précipté sur les quais pour s'y laver la bouche à l'eau de mer. Las, dans sa précipitation il est alors tombé dans l'eau qui l'engloutit d'un coup dans ses flots noirs. C'est un histoire triste et c'est pas joli-joli de se moquer des gens qui ne savent pas nager.   * 

[/QUOTE]
ce n'est pas pour te contredire, doc, mais la scène se déroule en acadie et, dans cette belle province :
_"dans le nord-est du Nouveau-Brunswick, le fricot est sans contredit le mets le plus typique. On en dénombre une vingtaine de variétés: au poisson, aux fruits de mer, au gibier et autres viandes. C'est un mets encore très  Fricotpopulaire de nos jours et il demeure synonyme de rencontres amicales ou de fêtes populaires. Quant à la soupe aux légumes et à l'orge, on l'appelle ici soupe du dimanche, soupe à toutes sortes de choses, soupe à la feraille ou grosse soupe. C'est également l'une des seules régions où l'on consommait autrefois le castor, la marmotte, l'ours et *le goéland*. Quant aux mets à base de pomme de  terre râpés, ils étaient inconnus ici. Par contre, le poisson a toujours occupé une grande place au menu traditionnel. Plus qu'ailleurs, on en faisait de nombreux fricots ou bouillons tels celui à l'éperlan, au petit hareng, à la truite, au maquereau et au saumon. Pour ce qui est de la morue, nous en avons souligné l'importance plus haut. Cette espèce était tellement répandue qu'elle est demeurée synonyme de poisson. Quant aux assaisonnements utilisés ici, ils se résument aux herbes salées, aux oignons et à la sarriette."_
ca donne faim, tout ca


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
parce que c'est le premier ministre de la ville !!
au fait, pour ton info : le père est décédé (l'est au courant sa femme !!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne dit-on pas un maire. Voilà ma preuve. Je la ressortirai en temps voulu


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

non non, et sa femme n'est pas au courant.
Extraball joue encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est un homonyme... oh la la : maire mère !!!   
si on s'occupait du goéland !!??


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />*La Soupe aux Goëlands : Un homme se rend dans un restaurant près d'un port et demande de la soupe aux goëlands. Il la goûte, fait immédiatement une tête horrifié, repousse son assiette et court se noyer dans le port. 
Pourquoi ? * 

[/QUOTE]

bon apparemment personne n'a bon,c'est ma version qui est la bonne,j'ai longtemps habité en bretagne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'aubergiste,pressé de servir son client avait omis de tuer le goeland,au contact de l'eau chaude celui çi a pissé dedans,cette soupe rappelant au quidam celle que lui fait sa femme,voyant qu'il n'y avait pas d'issue s'est jeté au bouillon


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bon apparemment personne n'a bon,c'est ma version qui est la bonne,j'ai longtemps habité en bretagne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'aubergiste,pressé de servir son client avait omis de tuer le goeland,au contact de l'eau chaude celui çi a pissé dedans,cette soupe rappelant au quidam celle que lui fait sa femme,voyant qu'il n'y avait pas d'issue s'est jeté au bouillon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
va pas mieux, ©leféculent.lent !!!
y-a un médecin dans le forum ???
foguenne, tu peux faire qque chose ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
l'aubergiste,pressé de servir son client avait omis de tuer le goeland,au contact de l'eau chaude celui çi a pissé dedans,cette soupe rappelant au quidam celle que lui fait sa femme,voyant qu'il n'y avait pas d'issue s'est jeté au bouillon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

 Nan, mais il y a quelque chose qui est _presque_ juste dans ce que tu as dit.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

 Nan, mais il y a quelque chose qui estpresque juste dans ce que tu as dit.  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est bien ce que je dis : c'est une histoire de fous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









il a "consommé" le goéland vivant et s'est pris pour lui. tentative d'envol et amerrissage non controlé !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

Le goéland était bien mort et c'était bien de la soupe de goéland tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * c'était bien de la soupe de goéland tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est un auvergnat qui nous sort ça : Pourrat, Vialatte et Margaridou doivent se retourner dans leur tombe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faisons un rêve : Pompidou et Giscard en train de déguster une soupe au goéland à Saint-Flour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais c'est dégueulasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 S'il n'était pas si tard, je me ferais une truffade pour faire passer le mauvais goût (virtuel).

(PS Ceci étant, si quelqu'un a la recette, je vais peut-être me mettre au tir à l'arc, parce qu'ici, des goélands, on en voit .)


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est un auvergnat qui nous sort ça : Pourrat, Vialatte et Margaridou doivent se retourner dans leur tombe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faisons un rêve : Pompidou et Giscard en train de déguster une soupe au goéland à Saint-Flour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais c'est dégueulasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 S'il n'était pas si tard, je me ferais une truffade pour faire passer le mauvais goût (virtuel).

(PS Ceci étant, si quelqu'un a la recette, je vais peut-être me mettre au tir à l'arc, parce qu'ici, des goélands, on en voit .) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1- manuel de recettes acadiennes à l'ancienne
2- *pas de politique sur les forum MacG... en tant que modérateur es politique, je remplace "pompidou et giscard" par "michelin et marc raynaud"*


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

Une petite question avant d'attaquer la journée, puisque cet homme est un marin qui mange à terre, c'est qu'il fait une escale, d'où vient-il, où va-il ? Pourquoi est-il seul ?


----------



## dany (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Une petite question avant d'attaquer la journée, puisque cet homme est un marin qui mange à terre, c'est qu'il fait une escale, d'où vient-il, où va-il ? Pourquoi est-il seul ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un gros bébé et à part son biberon le reste il s'en f...
(je fais attention a ce que je répond car sinon tu vas en faire une jaunisse !)


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
je remplace "pompidou et giscard" par "michelin et marc raynaud"[/i]*    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Je connais Michelin (il me semble me rappeler avoir vu le François sur son vélo dans mon jeune temps), je connais Fernand Reynaud. Mais, Marc Raynaud, j'ai pas été présenté. Tu peux m'arranger ça ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Une petite question avant d'attaquer la journée, puisque cet homme est un marin qui mange à terre, c'est qu'il fait une escale, d'où vient-il, où va-il ? Pourquoi est-il seul ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, un peu de tenue, c'est pas bien de vouloir courir après les marins de si bon matin


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, un peu de tenue, c'est pas bien de vouloir courir après les marins de si bon matin   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'intéresse, moi. Et quelle idée de manger de la soupe de goëlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, pauvres bêtes.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je connais Michelin (il me semble me rappeler avoir vu le François sur son vélo dans mon jeune temps), je connais Fernand Reynaud. Mais, Marc Raynaud, j'ai pas été présenté. Tu peux m'arranger ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
avec joie, va t'entrainer au rugby à montferrand !!


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, un peu de tenue, c'est pas bien de vouloir courir après les marins de si bon matin   * 

[/QUOTE]
eh oui, une fille dans chaque *porc* !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  Et quelle idée de manger de la soupe de goëlands  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est là la question : pourquoi manger de la soupe de goéland a-t-il entrainé (indirectement) la mort de notre homme ?


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est là la question : pourquoi manger de la soupe de goéland a-t-il entrainé (indirectement) la mort de notre homme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
parce qu'il était goéland dans une vie antérieure !!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

Et si c'était du pot-au-feu, est-ce qu'il serait mort aussi ?

(ben oui, on ne se refait pas : en Lozère, j'avais plus de chance d'attraper une aubrac qu'un quelconque laridé.


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
eh oui, une fille dans chaque porc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est à moi qu'on dit "Un peu de tenue"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et si c'était du pot-au-feu, est-ce qu'il serait mort aussi ?
(ben oui, on ne se refait pas : en Lozère, j'avais plus de chance d'attraper une aubrac qu'un quelconque laridé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

S'il avait manger du pot au feu, il ne serait pas aller se suicider. Mais ce n'est pas la soupe en tant que telle (j'aurais très bien pu dire, une soupe de Arico, pour l'histoire) qui est en cause


----------



## barbarella (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est là la question : pourquoi manger de la soupe de goéland a-t-il entrainé (indirectement) la mort de notre homme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Donc, c'est la soupe de goëlands qui est en cause ?


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
parce qu'il était goéland dans une vie antérieure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
donc j'ai pas juste alors !!!???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
donc j'ai pas juste alors !!!???   * 

[/QUOTE]

Du tout


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

S'il avait manger du pot au feu, il ne serait pas aller se suicider. Mais ce n'est pas la soupe en tant que telle (j'aurais très bien pu dire, une soupe de Arico, pour l'histoire) qui est en cause * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, faudrait savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si je fais le pot-au-feu avec du Arico, il se passe quoi ???


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, faudrait savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si je fais le pot-au-feu avec du Arico, il se passe quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
rien à voir.. ce serait plutôt sonore.. si tu entends ce que je dis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















oup, pardon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, faudrait savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

C'est pas facile si j'explique vous trouvez tout de suite. Essayer de savoir ce qui s'est passé avant qu'il ne rentre dans l'auberge du Goéland doré (non non je rigole, cette information n'a aucune importance !)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />   Si je fais le pot-au-feu avec du Arico, il se passe quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]




*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

Bon on sèche ? alors un peu d'aide.

Et bien, avant d'entrer dans l'auberge, il est arrivé quelque chose à ce  *marin*





Si avec çà vous êtes pas avancé....


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Le goéland lui a bouffé quelque chose.
(Je suis sûr qu'il ne manquera pas d'intervenants pour nous expliquer quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le goéland lui a bouffé quelque chose.
(Je suis sûr qu'il ne manquera pas d'intervenants pour nous expliquer quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est  *l'inverse*


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Il avait déjà mangé du goëland, mais je vois pas de rapport avec un suicide, avec la choucroute non plus, d'ailleurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il avait déjà mangé du goëland, mais je vois pas de rapport avec un suicide, avec la choucroute non plus, d'ailleurs   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien : il avait mangé du goéland (une soupe de Goéland). Mais pourquoi, où comment, avec qui ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien : il avait mangé du goéland (une soupe de Goéland). Mais pourquoi, où comment, avec qui ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il est marin, les marins passent tout leur temps sur leurs bateaux, donc il a mangé du goëland sur son bateau, parce qu'il avait faim (logique) avec ses copains. A la question comment, je répond avec une cuillère.

Depuis il a quitté la marine, cette soupe lui rappelle de merveilleux souvenirs, qu'il regrette tant qu'il se suicide.

C'est pas beau ça ?


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien : il avait mangé du goéland (une soupe de Goéland). Mais pourquoi, où comment, avec qui ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était Gaspard, son goéland qu'il avait reccueilli après une marée noire. Depuis ce jour, ils ne se quittaient plus. Quand ils sont allés aux resto tous les deux, le goéland est parti se laver les ailes mais s'est trompé de porte, il atterit dans la cuisine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il est marin, les marins passent tout leur temps sur leurs bateaux, donc il a mangé du goëland sur son bateau, parce qu'il avait faim (logique) avec ses copains * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais pourquoi avait-il mangé du goéland (avant d'entrer dans le resto

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * . A la question comment, je répond avec une cuillère. * 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais aucune importance comme dirait notre ami Krystof

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  cette soupe lui rappelle des souvenirs.* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *C'est pas beau ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois çà ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 Le goéland lui a bouffé quelque chose.
(Je suis sûr qu'il ne manquera pas d'intervenants pour nous expliquer quoi ) 
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est  l'inverse



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il se promenait la bouche ouverte. C'est tombé du ciel.


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Au cours d'un naufrage, perdu dans l'océan sur une chaloupe, il a mangé son meilleur copain assaisonné au goéland (c'est plus goûteux que le marin maigre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Mieux ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Abandonné sur une chaloupe avec son meilleur copain, celui-ci est mort, a été à moitié bouffé par les goélands.

En mangeant la soupe au resto, quelque temps plus tard, il se pète une dent sur la bague de son copain


----------



## bonpat (22 Janvier 2003)

Dans le finistère nord, un goeland c'est un mousse sur un bateau.

Y-a-t-il un rapport ?


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2003)

il s'est rappelé que du temps ou il était pecheur pendant six mois sur les bancs de terre-neuve,ce qui faisait des lustres,sans femmes sur le bateau,ils faisait leurs affaires avec les goelands,croyant reconnaitre son favori dans la soupe(surtout a cause de  l'oeil gauche),fou de deprime il s'est jeté a la baille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'est bon  ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * il s'est rappelé que du temps ou il était pecheur pendant six mois sur les bancs de terre-neuve,ce qui faisait des lustres,sans femmes sur le bateau,ils faisait leurs affaires avec les goelands,croyant reconnaitre son favori dans la soupe(surtout a cause de  l'oeil gauche),fou de deprime il s'est jeté a la baille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'est bon  ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon Dieu, que c'est triste. Qui aurait un mouchoir ?


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

Je connais la réponse. Dois-je la donner, ou laisser encore mijoter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Mieux ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Abandonné sur une chaloupe avec son meilleur copain, celui-ci est mort, a été à moitié bouffé par les goélands.
En mangeant la soupe au resto, quelque temps plus tard, il se pète une dent sur la bague de son copain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Exceptionnellement drôle (LOL pour prerima et moi)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le finistère nord, un goeland c'est un mousse sur un bateau.

Y-a-t-il un rapport ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien de chercher mais non aucun rapport avec la soupe de Goéland (qui est en passe de devenir mon expression favorite)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * il s'est rappelé que du temps ou il était pecheur pendant six mois sur les bancs de terre-neuve,ce qui faisait des lustres,sans femmes sur le bateau,ils faisait leurs affaires avec les goelands,croyant reconnaitre son favori dans la soupe(surtout a cause de  l'oeil gauche),fou de deprime il s'est jeté a la baille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'est bon  ? * 

[/QUOTE]












 toujours aussi déchainé le Arico !!!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Au cours d'un naufrage, perdu dans l'océan sur une chaloupe, il a mangé son meilleur copain assaisonné au goéland (c'est plus goûteux que le marin maigre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]






Cà brule, çà brule (on va pouvoir préparer une soupe !)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je connais la réponse. Dois-je la donner, ou laisser encore mijoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

laisse mijoter le lucG, il est pas très loin de la solution.

Disons qu'à 20h00 au plus tard, je te donne le droit de tout expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on oublie pas l'énigme du chirurgien SVP


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Finn_Atlas, tu travailles des fois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi, oui, parfois. Donc pas sûr que je m'occupe du naufragé de suite, mais je suis sûr que barbarella est prête à se jeter à l'eau pour terminer


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Au cours d'un naufrage, perdu dans l'océan sur une chaloupe, il a mangé son meilleur copain assaisonné au goéland (c'est plus goûteux que le marin maigre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le surnom de son copain était "Le Goëland"


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'était Gaspard, son goéland qu'il avait reccueilli après une marée noire. Depuis ce jour, ils ne se quittaient plus. Quand ils sont allés aux resto tous les deux, le goéland est parti se laver les ailes mais s'est trompé de porte, il atterit dans la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi je pue le fioul ? Mon histoire elle tient debout pourtant ?


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

laisse mijoter le lucG, il est pas très loin de la solution.

Disons qu'à 20h00 au plus tard, je te donne le droit de tout expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on oublie pas l'énigme du chirurgien SVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*chirurgien déjà solutionné !! bigleux ©bibend'homme ???  *


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi je pue le fioul ? Mon histoire elle tient debout pourtant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je connais la réponse. Dois-je la donner, ou laisser encore mijoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que tu peux y aller


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que tu peux y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*désolé de te contredire... il n'est pas 20h à cler montd'homme  *


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que tu peux y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On m'a dit 20 heures, pas avant.
En plus, je suis pas sûr d'être encore en ligne à cette heure, donc, faudra attendre demain


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Attendre demain, j'ai trouvé, c'est pas drôle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

On m'a dit 20 heures, pas avant.
En plus, je suis pas sûr d'être encore en ligne à cette heure, donc, faudra attendre demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

OK bah on est demain mon cher, allez je te laisse dévoiler le charme de cette histoire. moi je vais me coucher et au boulot dans pas longtemps.
Serais de retour jeudi soir pour de nouvelles aventures.
Vu que lucG était (à mon sens) le plus proche de la solution (et puis il m'a bien fait rire. Toi aussi Bébert mais va te laver, tu sens l'Érika !) il serait donc logique qu'il nous propose une énigme ; Krystof ayant developper son propre sujet, applepie de même

Voili voilo !


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />  Krystof ayant developper son propre sujet, *applepie de même

Voili voilo !  * 

[/QUOTE]
*rien à voir, moi je raconte une petite histoire... mais comme je ne connais pas mon audience... je ne suis pas sûr de poster la fin !! un peu "vicious", non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Vu que lucG était (à mon sens) le plus proche de la solution (et puis il m'a bien fait rire. Toi aussi Bébert mais va te laver, tu sens l'Érika !) il serait donc logique qu'il nous propose une énigme ; Krystof ayant developper son propre sujet, applepie de même
Voili voilo !  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas que je veuille faire la mauvaise tête mais je préfère décliner l'invitation : je refile le bébé à Bebert s'il le veut, sinon à qui veut. Je m'explique :

- je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste en énigmes et j'aurais donc du mal à en trouver sauf à y passer beaucoup de temps que je n'ai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- par contre, je veux bien essayer de continuer à faire rire Finn en émettant des réponses plus ou moins hors de propos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça c'est dans mes moyens.

Il faut avoir conscience de ses limites même si ça fait beaucoup de conscience occupée


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Bon y vont nous la refiler la réponse, on n'a pas que ça à faire aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bon y vont nous la refiler la réponse, on n'a pas que ça à faire aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même pas le temps de finir de la chercher, puisqu'il paraît qu'on est prêt. C'est pas de la soupe de goélands, qu'on va bouffer, c'est de la soupe de forumeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et je vous le dis, c'est pas pour ça que j'irai me jeter à la baille après, un petit rot et c'est tout


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

"Il n'y a pas de répondeur au forum que vous avez demandé.
Il n'y a pas de répondeur au forum que vous avez demandé.
Il n'y a pas de répondeur au forum que vous avez demandé."

Y a pas que le bouffeur de goéland qui s'est noyé (c'était bien la peine de réchapper d'un naufrage).

Ohé, du bateau, y a du monde ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Je me fous de la réponse, mais c'est pour le principe. Sans principe, on se noie dans une baignoire, comme disait Archimède (le batyscaphe).


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

Voici ma version :

Notre marin, il y a bien longtemps de cela, avait fait une croisière, qui a mal tourné. Il s'est retrouvé échoué sur une île avec un collègue à lui. Dans ce nauffrage, sa femme est morte, retrouvée sur le rivage.
Sur l'ile, aucun gibier en vue. La famine est proche.
L'ami de notre marin, quelques jours plus tard, se met à la cuisine. Il prépare un plat et le présente à notre marin affamé : "j'ai fait du goéland, c'est tout ce que j'ai pu trouver" lui dit-il. Ils mangent tous les deux et se régalent.
Le temps passe, et nous nous retrouvons avec notre marin au restaurant. Il mange sa soupe de goeland et s'aperçoit que cela n'a pas du tout le même goût que celui qu'il avait mangé sur son île. En fait, il comprend que ce n'était pas du goeland. Il avait mangé sa f.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca te convient Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

OK OK la voilà. Étant donné que je ne suis pas aller travailler ce matin (insomnie + bobo au ventre= gros pas bien =&gt;"'alut, je viens pas."), et que M. Krystof n'a pas eu le temps de donner la réponse, c'est qui qui s'y colle ? Oui, Bibifoc, je ne vous le fait pas dire.

Alors, il faut savoir que quelques temps avant ce sinistre épisodes, notre marin était en mer sur un énorme bâteau parti faire je ne sais trop quoi (peut-être étudier les fourmis, je sais pas !). Mais un jour, une terrible tempête s'abatit sur le bateau ("Hou lala la la la la !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et il y eu beaucoup de morts noyés dans la mer qui part désespoir s'était jeté du 25ième étage("non ? ", si !). Et le bateau avait fait naufrage. Il ne restait, en gros, que le capitaine, le cuisinier, et notre homme qui était complètement désespéré : en effet sa femme qui travaillait avec lui avait été tué par ("Un goéland ?", mais non, suis un peu !) un truc allez on va dire une poutre ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et paf : sur la geule. Morte.
Au fur et à mesure du fil des des jours qui passent tel les grains de sable de plage qui s'égrennent dans le sablier, bah ils commencaient à avoir faim : alors le cuisinier (qui était très malin) leur prépara une soupe de goéland (les vivres du bateau ayant été épuisés, perdu dans le naufrage, et puis ATAC était fermé). "Hum, c'est bon"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils furent sauvés par un bateau un jour qui les ramena à la Civilisation ("le jeu ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Et notre homme, se décida à rentrer dans une petite auberge et commanda une soupe de Goéland puisqu'il n'en avait jamais gouté qu'une seule fois et qu'il avait adoré.
Sauf que le problème, c'es que quand il a gouté la soupe (dans l'auberge), bah elle n'avait pas le même gout que celle qu'il avait mangé sur le bateau.


===&gt;&gt;&gt; Il avait mangé sa femme ! Beurk !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Ca te convient Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zut, fallait prévenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tant pis. Bon c'est bien mieux expliqué que moi qui veut tout faire comprendre et explique chaque détail qui n'est ps important.


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Mouais, c'est mieux que si c'était pire !


----------



## krystof (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
 Bon c'est bien mieux expliqué que moi qui veut tout faire comprendre et explique chaque détail qui n'est ps important.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, mais non. J't'assure, on comprends très bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heu, on peut remplacer l'étude des fourmis par une étude sur les morpions


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon, j'ai bien compris l'histoire, mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi il s'était jeté à la baille ?

D'accord, c'était meilleur avec sa femme, mais faute de grives, on mange des merles.

Il aurait pu se remarier et refaire naufrage : on bouffe pas dans les 3 étoiles tous les jours.


Quoi ? J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon, j'ai bien compris l'histoire, mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi il s'était jeté à la baille ?quoi ? J'ai dit une connerie ?









* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non, mais non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il s'est jeté a l'eau pour mourir voyons,tu ne suit pas,soit un peu a ce qu'on te dit !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







arff ! arff !


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Voici ma version :

Notre marin, il y a bien longtemps de cela, avait fait une croisière, qui a mal tourné. Il s'est retrouvé échoué sur une île avec un collègue à lui. Dans ce nauffrage, sa femme est morte, retrouvée sur le rivage.
Sur l'ile, aucun gibier en vue. La famine est proche.
L'ami de notre marin, quelques jours plus tard, se met à la cuisine. Il prépare un plat et le présente à notre marin affamé : "j'ai fait du goéland, c'est tout ce que j'ai pu trouver" lui dit-il. Ils mangent tous les deux et se régalent.
Le temps passe, et nous nous retrouvons avec notre marin au restaurant. Il mange sa soupe de goeland et s'aperçoit que cela n'a pas du tout le même goût que celui qu'il avait mangé sur son île. En fait, il comprend que ce n'était pas du goeland. Il avait mangé sa f.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca te convient Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est horrible


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais c'est horrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
*tu comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis végétarien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
tu comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis végétarien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

[/QUOTE]

Même pas une petite côte de boeuf de temps en temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Même pas une petite côte de boeuf de temps en temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*seulement une petite côte d'azur de temps en temps !!   *


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
seulement une petite côte d'azur de temps en temps !!     

[/QUOTE]

Vraiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Vraiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
juré craché


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
seulement une petite côte d'azur de temps en temps !!     

[/QUOTE]

Tu as essayé la Côte d'Armor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as essayé la Côte d'Armor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, j'aime beaucoup !! notamment l'ile de bréhat.
bretagnepanoramique 





_attention : ce n'est pas brehat !!     _


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2003)

113222111
21133231
122123121311
....

Quelle est la suite ?


----------



## maousse (24 Janvier 2003)

T'as choisi trop long pour la première ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est trop long pour mettre la réponse du coup, faut réfléchir et persévérer...tu te crois où ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 113222111
21133231
122123121311
....

Quelle est la suite ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

2331232311


----------



## maousse (24 Janvier 2003)

Tu vois, qu'est-ce que je t'avais dit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2003)

Oui effectivement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore une


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Voilà, puisque les devinettes et autres questions pour les neurones font foison, je vous propose de poster dans le seul, le vrai et l'unique (quoique çà c'est pas vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) thread destiné aux devinettes et plus précisément les énigmes.

Tadaaaaaammmmm ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALors, c'est parti :

 <font color="brown"> Dans la jungle, une équipe de 4 explorateurs se trouve bloquée par un ravin. Le seul moyen de le traverser est de passer par un pont suspendu. 
 Seulement le pont est fragile et accepte 2 personnes au maximum, de plus chaque personne met un temps différent pour traverser, le 1er met 1 min, le 2ème 2 min, le 3ème 5 min, et le dernier 10 min. Les explorateurs doivent toujours partir par deux pour traverser le pont, les 2 premiers à traverser peuvent partir seuls, mais les autres doivent attendre que l'on vienne les chercher, c'est à dire que 1 des deux ayant traversé revienne pour en chercher un autre. Quand 2 personnes traversent, celui qui va plus vite se met au pas du plus lent. 
 Comment faire traverser les 4 explorateurs en 17 min ? </font>


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

 Dans la jungle, une équipe de 4 explorateurs ....  
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trouvé! Tu veux que je laisse les autres chercher ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Comme tu veux Bonpat, comme tu veux....
Si d'ici demain on a pas un début de réponse, balance la sauce


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comme tu veux Bonpat, comme tu veux....
Si d'ici demain on a pas un début de réponse, balance la sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je demande un délai


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comme tu veux Bonpat, comme tu veux....
Si d'ici demain on a pas un début de réponse, balance la sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

OK, reçu 5 sur 5.
Je préfère ce genre d'enigme que les conneries sur les films pleins de fautes et les chats, et les chats..
Aaaaaaaaaalouette ! je te fourerai ! fourerai la tête... etc


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

 <font color="brown"> Dans la jungle, une équipe de 4 explorateurs se trouve bloquée par un ravin. Le seul moyen de le traverser est de passer par un pont suspendu. 
 Seulement le pont est fragile et accepte 2 personnes au maximum, de plus chaque personne met un temps différent pour traverser, le 1er met 1 min, le 2ème 2 min, le 3ème 5 min, et le dernier 10 min. Les explorateurs doivent toujours partir par deux pour traverser le pont, les 2 premiers à traverser peuvent partir seuls, mais les autres doivent attendre que l'on vienne les chercher, c'est à dire que 1 des deux ayant traversé revienne pour en chercher un autre. Quand 2 personnes traversent, celui qui va plus vite se met au pas du plus lent. 
 Comment faire traverser les 4 explorateurs en 17 min ? </font> 
* 

[/QUOTE]






Je prefere le Burger


----------



## Krynn (1 Mars 2003)

Soit c'est tres facile et j'ai trouvé, mais le retour n'est pas compris.
Soit c'est tres fin (et je penses que c'est le cas).

Vivement la réponse


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






Je prefere le Burger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cherche au moins !


----------



## baax (1 Mars 2003)

<font color="brown"> Dans la jungle, une équipe de 4 explorateurs se trouve bloquée par un ravin. Le seul moyen de le traverser est de passer par un pont suspendu. 
 Seulement le pont est fragile et accepte 2 personnes au maximum, de plus chaque personne met un temps différent pour traverser, le 1er met 1 min, le 2ème 2 min, le 3ème 5 min, et le dernier 10 min. Les explorateurs doivent toujours partir par deux pour traverser le pont, les 2 premiers à traverser peuvent partir seuls, mais les autres doivent attendre que l'on vienne les chercher, c'est à dire que 1 des deux ayant traversé revienne pour en chercher un autre. Quand 2 personnes traversent, celui qui va plus vite se met au pas du plus lent. 
 Comment faire traverser les 4 explorateurs en 17 min ? </font> 

Y'a comme un problème dans l'intitulé. Quand tu dis  _"c'est à dire que 1 des deux ayant traversé revienne pour en chercher un autre"_, cela sous-entend que celui qui revient doit obligatoirement repartir avec un autre. Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas la solution.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon cela donne
aller 1+ *2* 
retour  *1* 
aller 5+ *10* 
retour  *2* 
aller 1+ *2* 
égal  *17*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2003)

Nouvelle énigme (non non je ne fais pas de la concurrence à RV et à bonpat -sans majuscule il n'en mérite pas parait-il). D'ailleurs, ca mériterait bien un sondage pour savoir quelle thread de devinette préférez vous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors avant de vous laisser, je vous donne de quoi réfléchir :

bonpat doit traverser un pont ("encore !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"). Il est écrit : _Pas plus de 80 Kgs_.
bonpat pèse 74 Kgs. De plus elle doit franchir le pont  *en une seule fois* et porter de l'autre coté 3 oeufs de dinosaure (je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Chaque oeuf pèse 2,5 Kgs respectivement.

Comment fait bonpat ?


----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2003)

bonpat ne lit pas les pancartes !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Il coule ?


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Il traverse en jonglant avec les 3 oeufs


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

bonpat ? Il les lance de l'autre côté avant de traverser !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

avec 5 c'est plus difficile ..


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Il met les oeufs dans un panier qu'il accroche au bout d'une ficelle. Il laisse le panier tremper dans l'eau le temps qu'il traverse.

Comme l'a dit Archimède, tout corps plongé dans l'eau, etc. etc. comme la densité des oeufs est en gros celle de l'eau, une fois dans l'eau ils ne pèsent plus rien. il suffit que le panier pèse moins de 6 kgs.

Alors, eureka ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

voui, mais le courant exerce une force sur le panier ... quelle est la force du courant ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Il traverse en jonglant avec les 3 oeufs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas besoin d'extrapoler comme LucG l'a fait (c'était bien tenté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est Krystof qui a gagné en découvrant la solution. Clap clap clap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi de proposer une énigme Krystof !


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pas besoin d'extrapoler comme LucG l'a fait (c'était bien tenté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est Krystof qui a gagné en découvrant la solution. Clap clap clap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi de proposer une énigme Krystof ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Krystof.

Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que la solution soit physiquement viable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dès que j'ai le temps (c'est à dire pas avant longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je m'en vais regarder les équations de plus près.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

théoriquement il a jamais plus d'un oeuf en main ... donc ca doit etre bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apres, il a interet a être balese pour ne pas tomber


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Et quand l'oeuf retombe, le poids "apparent" c'est combien ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Arf voui, effectivement ... c'est comme le panier qui traine dans le courant


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Pour le panier dans le courant :
1) il n'est pas dit qu'il y a du courant
2) la force est plutôt horizontale donc au pire avec un ficelle un peu longue, ça ne pèse pas lourd


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

on s'en fout de toute facon ... la reponse c'est celle que veut bien nous donner Finn


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * on s'en fout de toute facon ... la reponse c'est celle que veut bien nous donner Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord, mais pour une fois qu'on peut ergoter sur une énigme, faut pas rater l'occasion. Et puis, il faut instiller un peu de doute scientifique dans la psycho-machin, pas vrai, Finn ?


----------



## peel.emma (26 Mars 2003)

aaaaaaaaah... si c'est une oeuvre...
dieux ! que de chiffres... et moi qui rame désespérément pour 1) trouver des encore éveillés 2) suivre tous les forums 3) trouver les solutions aux énigmes 4) accumuler des messages (marre d'être junior) 5) transporter les oeufs de Bonpat qui en fait se la coule douce au lieu de jongler (facile de se la jouer quand on engage du petit personnel sous-payé pour faire tout le boulot pendant qu'on traverse tranquille le pont suspendu)


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * aaaaaaaaah... si c'est une oeuvre...
dieux ! que de chiffres... et moi qui rame désespérément pour 1) trouver des encore éveillés 2) suivre tous les forums 3) trouver les solutions aux énigmes 4) accumuler des messages (marre d'être junior) 5) transporter les oeufs de Bonpat qui en fait se la coule douce au lieu de jongler (facile de se la jouer quand on engage du petit personnel sous-payé pour faire tout le boulot pendant qu'on traverse tranquille le pont suspendu)  * 

[/QUOTE]

emma, je te trouve plutôt gentille alors je vais te demander comme un service relativement annodin de ne pas mettre de majuscule à "bonpat", voilà !

Tu vois en disant les choses gentiments je pense que le monde peut-être meilleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vrai que je pense que tu es gentille mais tu ne recommence pas quand même, hein ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait d'accord, mais pour une fois qu'on peut ergoter sur une énigme, faut pas rater l'occasion. Et puis, il faut instiller un peu de doute scientifique dans la psycho-machin, pas vrai, Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pas machin .. psychologie-sociale ... tu vas te faire ouspiller mon vieux


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

J'en connais pas trop des énigmes qui tiennent la route.
En voilà tout de même une :

4 personnes sont dans un véhicule, et celui-ci avance à 70 km/h.
Arrive un virage à gauche, qu'ils prennent sans ralentir.
Qu'elle est la roue qui s'use le moins ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'en connais pas trop des énigmes qui tiennent la route.
En voilà tout de même une :

4 personnes sont dans un véhicule, et celui-ci avance à 70 km/h.
Arrive un virage à gauche, qu'ils prennent sans ralentir.
Qu'elle est la roue qui s'use le moins ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

La roue de secours


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La roue de secours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand je disais que j'en connaissais pas des énigmes qui tiennent la route. Bon, bah à toi maintenant.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

wouuuaiis c'est d'la triche .. il a posté quand j'etais parti manger. bon ... a toi bonpat ..


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Krystof:</font><hr />*Quand je disais que j'en connaissais pas des énigmes qui tiennent la route. Bon, bah à toi maintenant.     * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * wouuuaiis c'est d'la triche .. il a posté quand j'etais parti manger. bon ... a toi bonpat .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

M'faites marrer, je tiens déjà une boutique avec une énigme en cours moi !


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

M'faites marrer, je tiens déjà une boutique avec une énigme en cours moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et puis ce thread s'appelle les énigmes de Finn !


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Quand je disais que j'en connaissais pas des énigmes qui tiennent la route. Bon, bah à toi maintenant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que celle-là, elle ne date pas d'hier. N'empêche que si on me demandait une énigme, je n'aurais pas pensé plus à celle-là qu'à une autre : t'es donc nettement plus doué que moi pour en poser.


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

Dans le genre, j'en ai une autre, pour les amateurs :
Sachant qu'un nénuphar double de surface chaque jour, et met 24 jours à recouvrir complètement celle d'un lac, combien de temps metteront deux nénuphars ?
bonpat, tu as 30 secondes pour répondre


----------



## pem (27 Mars 2003)

23 jours...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Dans le genre, j'en ai une autre, pour les amateurs :
Sachant qu'un nénuphar double de surface chaque jour, et met 24 jours à recouvrir complètement celle d'un lac, combien de temps metteront deux nénuphars ?
bonpat, tu as 30 secondes pour répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai que tu en connais des connues, c'est indéniable.

Mais depuis que je ne sais plus ce que j'ai lu, avec les cookies qui déconnent, je rate pas mal de posts.
Et dire que ça marchait au début.


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 23 jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais dit bonpat


----------



## Glad (27 Mars 2003)

Si vous voulez des véritables énigmes je vous conseille "le livre qui rend fou" (je sais plus qui est l'auteur) j'ai réussi plus de la moitié du livre mais le reste, même les normaliens ils y arrivent pas. Bonne chance.


----------



## obi wan (27 Mars 2003)

l'auteur c'est raymond smullyan qui a aussi entre écrit 'Quel est le titre de ce livre', prise de tête monumentale...


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Si vous voulez des véritables énigmes je vous conseille "le livre qui rend fou" (je sais plus qui est l'auteur)  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas bonpat l'auteur par hasard


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Bon puisque Pem n'est pas venu chercher son trophée (à savoir relancer les énigmes en postant la sienne, Finn reprends les commandes et vous en pose une nouvelle.

La voici ici rien que pour vous amis fidèles du neurone prêt à claquer pour pouvoir poster (qui a dit flooder ?)

La scène se déroule dans un tribunal : le juge demande aux accusés qui se ressemblent comme 2 gouttes d'eau (ils sont 2) leur âge : "24 ans" disent-ils tous les 2 en coeur. "Quand êtes vous nés ?" "Le 17 mars 1979" répondent-ils du tac au tac.
"Vous êtes jumeaux alors ?"
"Non !"















Si en plus vous trouvez d'où je l'ai tiré celle-là vous êtes fortiches (ceci dit l'énigme en elle -même n'est pas très compliquée).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Je boude


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je boude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Devine !


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * La scène se déroule dans un tribunal : le juge demande aux accusés qui se ressemblent comme 2 gouttes d'eau (ils sont 2) leur âge : "24 ans" disent-ils tous les 2 en coeur. "Quand êtes vous nés ?" "Le 17 mars 1979" répondent-ils du tac au tac.
"Vous êtes jumeaux alors ?"
"Non !" * 

[/QUOTE]

le réponse est : simple coïncidence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(alors, finn, heureux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2003)

ou alors, le juge a trop bu et voit double...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

le réponse est : simple coïncidence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(alors, finn, heureux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu mais c'est pas çà car le juge leur demande aussi (désolé je ne l'avais pas spécifié) "êtes vous frères ?" ----&gt; "oui !"

Alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

On le voit que Barbarella et LucG sont pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien vu mais c'est pas çà car le juge leur demande aussi (désolé je ne l'avais pas spécifié) "êtes vous frères ?" ----&gt; "oui !"

Alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ils ont le meme pere c'est tout


----------



## pem (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
La scène se déroule dans un tribunal : le juge demande aux accusés qui se ressemblent comme 2 gouttes d'eau (ils sont 2) leur âge : "24 ans" disent-ils tous les 2 en coeur. "Quand êtes vous nés ?" "Le 17 mars 1979" répondent-ils du tac au tac.
"Vous êtes jumeaux alors ?"
"Non !"














* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sont des triplés, mais il y en a 1 qui n'est pas accusé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 

Ce sont des triplés, mais il y en a 1 qui n'est pas accusé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

BINGO !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi de nous faire plancher maintenant !!!!


----------



## pem (6 Avril 2003)

OK, j'en ai une...

Trois femmes ont chacune deux enfants. Elles vont manger ensemble (femmes+enfants) au MacDo et même si il n'y a que six places, elles s'asseyent sans problème. Comment est-ce possible ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

Je vois à 7 mais pas à 6 : elles n'ont qu'à se serrer un peu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * OK, j'en ai une...

Trois femmes ont chacune deux enfants. Elles vont manger ensemble (femmes+enfants) au MacDo et même si il n'y a que six places, elles s'asseyent sans problème. Comment est-ce possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les 3 femmes sont des américaines obèses donc elles s'assoient sur 2 chaises chacune et mettent leur gamins au parc du MacDo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suivante !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Elles sont enceintes ? (du moins 2 sont sont enceintes)

Suivante


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * OK, j'en ai une...

Trois femmes ont chacune deux enfants. Elles vont manger ensemble (femmes+enfants) au MacDo et même si il n'y a que six places, elles s'asseyent sans problème. Comment est-ce possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-il possible que 2 des 3 femmes possèdent les mêmes enfants ?
imaginons qu'elles soient originaire des pays nordiques et qu'elles soient pacsés et qu'elles soient toutes les 2 mères des 2 enfants.

Toujours pas çà ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

Une mère et ses deux filles qui ont chacune deux filles siamoises (une chaise pour deux).

Finalement, il reste une place, tu peux t'asseoir aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. De toutes façons, ce n'est pas de ma compétence : je ne suis jamais rentré dans un MacDo


----------



## pem (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Elles sont enceintes ? (du moins 2 sont sont enceintes) 
* 

[/QUOTE]

non.


----------



## pem (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * OK, j'en ai une...

Trois femmes ont chacune deux enfants. Elles vont manger ensemble (femmes+enfants) au MacDo et même si il n'y a que six places, elles s'asseyent sans problème. Comment est-ce possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh la boulette...
En fait, il y a sept places au Macdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé, mais je suis plus très frais à cette heure


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 

oh la boulette...
En fait, il y a sept places au Macdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé, mais je suis plus très frais à cette heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà, je me fatigue pour rien alors que j'ai déjà trouvé la solution : la mère et ses 2 filles (même 2 : on peut aussi prendre la grand-mère, la mère et la fille). C'est un scandale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mais ne me demandez pas une énigme : je n'en connais pas : les chercher, ça m'amuse mais je les oublie aussi vite, donc je laisse la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Bon alors je reprend le flambeau si cà ne vous embete pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Imaginez un pont de 4 km de long et capable de soutenir un maximum de 10000kg, pas plus. Un camion de marchandises pesant exactement 10000kg s'engage sur le pont. A mi-chemin, un moineau pesant 30 grammes se pose sur le camion, pourtant le pont ne s'écroule pas. Comment cela se fait-il ?_


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

À mi-chemin, il a déjà consommé 30 g de gazole, le camion.


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon alors je reprend le flambeau si cà ne vous embete pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Imaginez un pont de 4 km de long et capable de soutenir un maximum de 10000kg, pas plus. Un camion de marchandises pesant exactement 10000kg s'engage sur le pont. A mi-chemin, un moineau pesant 30 grammes se pose sur le camion, pourtant le pont ne s'écroule pas. Comment cela se fait-il ? * 

[/QUOTE]
l'oiseau était sur le camion à la pesée?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * À mi-chemin, il a déjà consommé 30 g de gazole, le camion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je sis en train de relire des vieux threads que j'avais ajouté dans mes favoris et je constate que Luc avait trouvé la réponse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne pouvant évidemment laisser une réponse sans la confirmer je me devais de répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez à toi Luc (à moins que tu ne passes ton tour)


----------

